

Erlang On Xen is now Open Source - rellik
https://twitter.com/erlang_on_xen/status/462175524870422528

======
rellik
Some interesting use cases: [http://erlangonxen.org/case/thwarting-a-
combinatorial-explos...](http://erlangonxen.org/case/thwarting-a-
combinatorial-explosion)

------
nmcfarl
And a nice blog entry on deploying ling to EC2:

[http://erlangonxen.org/blog/making-amazon-
ami](http://erlangonxen.org/blog/making-amazon-ami)

